# 8gb di ram+ssd=Possibile(necessario) compilare in ram?

## saverik

salve,

ho un notebook core2duo con 8gb di ram e disco ssd OCZ Agility 3 con64 gb.

siccome vorrei dare lunga vita al mio costoso ssd ho cercato e trovato informazione per compilare in ram (visto che c'e').... i risultati,beh, sono una gran confusione e questa richiesta di aiuto.

ho compilato la mia gentoo 32 bit 2 mesi fa...inutile dire che sono tuutt'altro che un mago di linux...

gradito un  aiuto.

----------

## djinnZ

non vedo quale sia il problema.

Senza X caricato, a sistema minimale, uso

```
buildOOo /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,noauto,dev,suid,exec,relatime,size=7168m,nr_inodes=7M,mode=0775 0 0
```

in alternativa a 

```
builddir /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,noauto,dev,suid,exec,relatime,mode=0775 0 0
```

per compilare libreoffice. Non so, per eclipse e non ricordo più quale altro, cosa serva adesso. A parte i dinosauri, per tutti i pacchetti "normali" non servono limiti a tmpfs e puoi continuare a lavorare tranquillo (uso "normale": navigare, scrivere, disgnare etc.; non puoi metterti a fare rendering).

Approccio semplice e brutale.

I wiki sono datati e riferiti a quando la ram scarseggia. Da 8 GB in poi non è un gran problema.

----------

## saverik

ciao,

 grazie per la risposta,ma come hai potuto notare non sono un esperto...ti posto il mio etc/fstab e con comodo quando hai tempo se mi dai un occhiata e magari me lo correggi.

mio fstab:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>             <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext4            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda1               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2               /mnt/win        ntfs-3g         defaults,users          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## djinnZ

Non è mia politica rispondere a messaggi scritti in italiano approssimativo o mal formattati od all'abuso del quoting, le ultime due le hai centrate.

ma ti vorrei far notare che non conoscere l'uso di fstab non corrisponde a posca esperianza ma a totale ignoranza delle basi.

Ti posso aiutare a sciogliere il dubbio di come impostare il ramdisk per compilare i pacchetti più problematici e che non è più necessario rivolgersi agli accrocchi dei wiki in casi come il tuo, posso aiutarti a capire dove è l'inghippo, anche se banale, ma non posso star qui a spiegarti tutto da zero.

Non è umanamente possibile.

Se non sai usare tmpfs ed fstab non puoi usare gentoo o qualsiasi altra distribuzione a configurazione "manuale".

O se ti vuoi far aiutare ad installare la prima volta, perché si deve pur incominciare, il forum è un canale troppo lento, meglio rivolgersi alla chat. IMHO

Onde evitare le solite penose discussioni ribadisco che non ti sto rispondendo RTFM e non sono maldisposto; ma così riusciresti solo a ricavare frustrazione, sempre nella mia modestissima opinione.

----------

## saverik

Capisco.

----------

## djinnZ

E meno male che questa volta sono stato diplomatico...  :Confused:  Che dovevo fare?

Andare avanti di modo che ogni piccolo problema prenda mezza od una intera giornata?

Le rare volte che sono in chat potrei benissimo aiutarti, la condizione che domanda e risposta si seguano immediatamente è necessaria.

Se devi aspettare un giorno solo per capire cosa inserire in fstab (le due righe, alternative, te le ho riportate) a suon di ore bloccato per il prossimo passo presto sarai frustrato e lascerai perdere.

Il forum va bene (ed è più comodo e produttivo) per chiedere quale documentazione leggere, per chiedere lumi su un passaggio del manuale incomprensibile o che apparentemente contraddice tutto quello scritto prima non per seguirti passo-passo.

Se questo è diventato l'andazzo forse è il caso che sia io a lasciare.

Ma con un regime che vieta qualsivoglia appunto al suo operato con la scusa che induce sfiducia che ci si può attendere dai cittadini?

edit:Non è per l'offesa gratuita a seguire, non c'è alcun risentimento da parte mia, ma il contatore dei miei messaggi su questo forum italiano si ferma a quota 4477.

Non me ne vogliate ma sono davvero stanco.

----------

## saverik

amico, mio....  

secondo me dovresti abbassare la pressione del sacchetto scrotale piu spesso....  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Capisco.
> 
> Avresti potuto rispondere in qualunque altro modo,ma la tua natura e' quella....

 

 :Laughing:  Ormai djinnZ ti sei fatto la tua nomea!   :Laughing: 

EDIT: che poi qualcun altro trascenda mi fa riconsiderare la tua voglia di diplomazia... sei fin troppo paziente.

----------

## devilheart

```

mount none /var/tmp/portage -t tmpfs -o size=4G,nr_inodes=1M

```

Ora, posto che djinnZ ha ragione, ti invito a capire cosa fa questo comando

----------

## Ghostraider

```

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs size=2G,nr_inodes=1M

```

Ciao a tutti, sono appena passato ad un disco ssd e vorrei sperimentare la compilazione in ram.

Ho cercato un po' in giro ma di documenti ufficiali aggiornati non ne ho trovati.

Leggendo questa dicussione ho inserito in fstab il riferimento sul modello di quanto sopra discusso, la mia domanda è se in make.conf deve o meno essere specificato qualche cosa.

Grazie a tutti, ciao.

----------

## cloc3

è un sacco di tempo che io tengo in /etc/portage/make.conf questa variabile:

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/ramtmp/"

```

/tmp/ramtmp è un mount tmpfs di dimensioni adeguate (lo aumento a mano per libreoffice) volendo, si potrebbe usare direttamente /dev/shm.

non mi è ben chiaro se la cosa, a me, funzioni perché uso la versione alpha di portage.

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> è un sacco di tempo che io tengo in /etc/portage/make.conf questa variabile:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/ramtmp/"
> ...

 

Credo ci sia dai primordi quella variabile, comunque che si monti in ram /var/tmp/portage, oppure un'altra cartella e si cambi PORTAGE_TMPDIR il risultato finale non cambia   :Cool: 

----------

## saverik

adesso ho fatto cosi:

```

/dev/sda1      /boot        ext2      defaults,discard            0 2

/dev/sda2      /        ext4      defaults,noatime,discard,pass   0 1

/dev/sda3               /home             ext4          defaults,noatime,discard        0 2       

tmpfs                   /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs         size=7G,nr_inodes=1M            0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm          tmpfs         defaults                        0 0

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *saverik wrote:*   

> adesso ho fatto cosi:
> 
> omissis

 Personalmente avrei optato per 

```
/dev/sda1       /boot        ext2      defaults,discard,noatime,ro     0 1

/dev/sda2       /        ext4      defaults,noatime,discard,pass   0 1

/dev/sda3       /home             ext4          defaults,noatime,discard        0 2       

shm             /dev/shm          tmpfs         defaults                        0 0

bigbuild        /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs         size=7G,nr_inodes=1M,noauto     0 0

build           /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs         defaults         0 0
```

o qualcosa del genere

```
build      /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs         size=3G      0 0
```

ed avrei usato un LABEL=nome-boot LABEL=nome-root e LABEL=nome-home invece di /dev/sdxx ma "de gustibus non sputazzellam, come dicevano gli antichi"

----------

## saverik

Seguiro' il tuo consiglio e poi ti farò sapere...

PS:(Appena faccio ripartire Gentoo con il Grub2..  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

